# Wingbar on ebay



## Glenn Rhein (Feb 25, 2018)

I personally think the Seller needs to add a little more to the item description, it is a big dollar item.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Monark-Sil...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649


----------



## bike (Feb 25, 2018)

Caveat Emptor is the best way to go.
Know what you are buying and ask very specific questions and  for more pictures if needed.
Relying on a description can get you into hot water quick. 
People can reasonably differ on opinion and many sellers are not that knowledgeable- I personally try to put the flaws and any special features in the description area, but disclaim the description and have the buyer agree that getting the thing in the pictures is "as described"


----------



## catfish (Feb 25, 2018)

Better photos would help....


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Needs to ditch that hideous seat!


----------



## ratrodz (Feb 25, 2018)

Needs to disclose damage and repaired areas on rear stays... pics aren't enough.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Feb 26, 2018)

look closely at picture #6, there are multiple frame repairs, and they are ugly, I doubt you can ride this bike.


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2018)

Seller has also changed the description -

On Feb-25-18 at 10:38:18 PST, seller added the following information:

"Bike is sold as is I don’t know much about these bikes bike might have some repair please review pics closely thank you good luck"


Good luck is right! You'll need it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 26, 2018)

I met the seller at the Long Beach swap yesterday. It's true, he doesn't know much about bikes. He picked this one along with a few others out of a storage unit auction.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2018)

This bike, and many others that you are about to see listed from the same seller/area belonged to Cyclone Coaster co founder Bernard Serrano.
His collection was being stored in a locker that he defaulted on and was sold at auction.
Everything should be kosher, but I'm always a little apprehensive about buying a bike that may have some personal dispute or animosity attached to it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said:


> look closely at picture #6, there are multiple frame repairs, and they are ugly, I doubt you can ride this bike.
> View attachment 760913



Oh I'm sure you can ride it--how far would be the question. These bikes seem to be prone to breaking. This is one reason I've never been a fan of the 24" aluminum Monarks. V/r Shawn


----------



## Boxtubebob (Feb 26, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> This bike, and many others that you are about to see listed from the same seller/area belonged to Cyclone Coaster co founder Bernard Serrano.
> His collection was being stored in a locker that he defaulted on and was sold at auction.
> Everything should be kosher, but I'm always a little apprehensive about buying a bike that may have some personal dispute or animosity attached to it.




Feel bad for Bernard he's a good guy. Wish him the best.


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2018)

And just like that! The auction has ended early.


----------



## LarzBahrs (Feb 28, 2018)

The guy was a clown. This was up on fb before he had an auction. He put it up in old bikes club and told people to message him with offers. People saw how messed up the frame was and told him then he started trying to insult another guy telling him he rode garbage and that he knows what he collects is out of some peoples reach. Its funny now, considering that he had no freaking clue what the bikes actually were and actually just found them in a locker.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 28, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> Feel bad for Bernard he's a good guy. Wish him the best.




Same here. Certainly hope his beloved Cycleplane wasn't in that locker.


----------



## kreika (Feb 28, 2018)

Did he fall on bad health or times? Wish he could have reached out to his support groups for help before he lost his stuff...sucks!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 28, 2018)

kreika said:


> Did he fall on bad health or times? Wish he could have reached out to his support groups for help before he lost his stuff...sucks!



Wonder how much the unit sold for?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2018)

There was a 1994 issue Merlin Newsboy in there that showed up at our local Cycle Swap last Sunday and the guy sold it for $800 bucks!
As far as I know, they only made 100 of those.
It's a pretty amazing bike, when you think how hard it must have been to bend the tubing to build an all titanium cantilever mountain bike frame.
That thing should be up in the Marin Museum of Bicycle History.


----------



## kreika (Feb 28, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Wonder how much the unit sold for?




I don’t know but a friend from work knows the buyer/seller probably from the vintage car scene.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2018)

From what I heard from the seller, he is not the original purchaser of the storage unit. He picked up roughly 15-16 bikes from the 200-300(what I was told) bikes that were in the lot.


----------



## kreika (Feb 28, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> From what I heard from the seller, he is not the original purchaser of the storage unit. He picked up roughly 15-16 bikes from the 200-300(what I was told) bikes that were in the lot.




Oh my. That’s a freakin horrible loss.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2018)

kreika said:


> Oh my. That’s a freakin horrible loss.



Keep in mind everything we heard is hearsay. Only Bernard and those involved with storage unit auction know the real story. Apparently, Bernard forgot to pay the fee on that unit, so it wasn't that he _couldn't _pay it. Just an unfortunate oversight on his part.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 28, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Keep in mind everything we heard is hearsay. Only Bernard and those involved with storage unit auction know the real story. Apparently, Bernard forgot to pay the fee on that unit, so it wasn't that he _couldn't _pay it. Just an unfortunate oversight on his part.



I hope he was over there bidding on it! That sucks.


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2018)

That realy sucks. I hope he was able to get the rest of his stuff back.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2018)

I was going to buy the Merlin Newsboy, third hand, but was able to get Bernard in touch with the new owner, so that he has a chance to get that one back.
Of all of the bikes that Bernard has had, that's one the you would be hard pressed to find another. (At least, at a decent price.)
My guess is, that is one of those bikes that will be a holy grail in the future.


----------



## Boxtubebob (Feb 28, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I was going to buy the Merlin Newsboy, third hand, but was able to get Bernard in touch with the new owner, so that he has a chance to get that one back.
> Of all of the bikes that Bernard has had, that's one the you would be hard pressed to find another. (At least, at a decent price.)
> My guess is, that is one of those bikes that will be a holy grail in the future.




I like the story Bernard told me how are you acquired that bike. he seen it on the street. Chase the guy down and bought it right there on the spot.


----------



## BreezyRider (Feb 28, 2018)

Does anyone know if Bernard is ok?  I’ve spoken with him several times.  We both have a keen interest in aluminum bikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarmis (Feb 28, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> There was a 1994 issue Merlin Newsboy in there that showed up at our local Cycle Swap last Sunday and the guy sold it for $800 bucks!
> As far as I know, they only made 100 of those.
> It's a pretty amazing bike, when you think how hard it must have been to bend the tubing to build an all titanium cantilever mountain bike frame.
> That thing should be up in the Marin Museum of Bicycle History.




At last Sunday’s Swap for $800 ???
Are you serious ?


----------



## sarmis (Feb 28, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> From what I heard from the seller, he is not the original purchaser of the storage unit. He picked up roughly 15-16 bikes from the 200-300(what I was told) bikes that were in the lot.




Sad !


----------

